# Buffing systems



## emtmike (Mar 15, 2008)

I want to get a buffing system. I read good things about the Beeall buffing system but it is kind of pricy. Is the system that Pennstate sells the same thing? 

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/lbuffsys.html


----------



## Tanner (Mar 15, 2008)

I have the Beall and yes, it looks like the same.  The Beall has  little more space between the buffing wheels if anything.


----------



## rlharding (Mar 15, 2008)

Lots of plans to make your own are on-line, you just need to do a search.

The new woodturning Online has the instructions.

www.woodturningonline.com


----------



## Kabotchnick (Mar 15, 2008)

"Chiphunters" started a thread on Feb 15, 2008..... "called PSI for help!!!".... in the Fixtures, Jigs & Tools section that deals with the PSI buffing system. I also bought one and it turned into a nightmare. Long story, too long for here, but if I had to do it all over I would go with the Beall. As a result I'm through with PSI.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike ! I needed a buffer myself . Couldn't afford a Beall , thought about making one , but couldn't round up any motors . I went to Harbor Freight today & bought one for $39.99 It comes with 2 buffing wheels . I haven't tried it yet , but I did plug it in & turned it on . They also have Tripoly & white diamond bars . Just thought you might be interested in checking them out . Good luck ! [8D]


----------



## LEAP (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike, Rocklers in South Portland has a set up with 3 individual wheels and an adaptor that screws on your head stock for about $50. I tried my Dad's PSI rig and did not care for it the wheels were too close together.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have that PSI buffer also...

Looks identical to the Beall, but I can't get a good finish from it on pens - seems to gouge little pin holes in my finish (maybe i'm not letting it cure long enough)...

Andrew


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 16, 2008)

I have the Rockler rig and it works nice, just be sure to use a large flat washer between the buffing wheel and the adapter.


----------



## devowoodworking (Mar 16, 2008)

I use the Beall system with my puzzlework as well as pens and it's worth every penny for the incredible finish it gives, just my 2cents worth!


----------



## loglugger (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dalecamino_
> 
> Mike ! I needed a buffer myself . Couldn't afford a Beall , thought about making one , but couldn't round up any motors . I went to Harbor Freight today & bought one for $39.99 It comes with 2 buffing wheels . I haven't tried it yet , but I did plug it in & turned it on . They also have Tripoly & white diamond bars . Just thought you might be interested in checking them out . Good luck ! [8D]



When you get a chance let us know how this works. I have been looking at that.
Bob


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 16, 2008)

Good Grief!  I can't believe some of these posts.  We're not talking "Systems" here, we're talking about a shaft, a few nuts and washers and three buffing wheels!

One "System" isn't going to give you a better shine to your pens than another!

I have the mandrel and three wheels from PSI and use it on my Jet mini lathe and have used friends Beall setups and would swear that based on the ink stamps on the sides of the wheels, they came from the same factory!  

Buy whichever is cheapest, load some tripoli and white diamond and start buffing and forget the name on the box they came in.

And as far as the little orange 6" buffer from Harbor Freight, I bought one of those also just for polishing silver and other metals.  They work great and would do a fine job buffing acrylic pens also.  The only drawback is the cheap wheels that come with the buffer.  After buffing you have cloth shreads all over the place.


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey George,

I disagree - I think my PSI buff has inferior wheels and inferior compounds, as it doesn't do what I had hoped it would do...but that could be just me, too...


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought two other buffing wheels & mounted them on the lathe . I didn't like the set-up . Little threads went all over from them too . I'm going to make some pens tomorrow & try out my little orange 6" buffer with the cheap wheels , and see how it works out . I have a shop-vac to take care of the threads along with the shavings . OR , I may leave them ! [8D]


----------



## loglugger (Mar 16, 2008)

George must have gotten up on the wrong side today. , My main concern was if the harbor freight the power to do the job.
Bob


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maxwell_smart007_
> 
> Hey George,
> 
> I disagree - I think my PSI buff has inferior wheels and inferior compounds, as it doesn't do what I had hoped it would do...but that could be just me, too...



Oh my, just because it doesn't do what you thought it would do is rationale for saying the compounds and or buffs are inferior?

I hear claims like this all the time on the forum and for once would like to hear someone explain why one product is either superior or inferior to another other than "I'm pleased with brand x"

Back in the 60's I worked at a music repair shop while in college and buffed my fair share of band instruments for three years and over the past 30 years have buffed items now and then in my shop and have never come across an inferior bar of tripoli or white diamond.  So I am really interested in hearing how you compared the tripoli and white diamond bars with each other to determine which is inferior and how they are inferior or exactly what inferior means?


----------



## hunter-27 (Mar 16, 2008)

WHOOOOOOOOOOOOA NELLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by loglugger_
> 
> George must have gotten up on the wrong side today. , My main concern was if the harbor freight the power to do the job.
> Bob


Bob, I didn't get up on the wrong side of anything today, I was just responding to some of the posts above, not anything you said.  Actually I said I liked the little Harbor Freight buffer.  With some decent wheels it will make a dandy buffer since it takes up so little space.

emtmike was wanting to know how the buffing mandrel and wheels differed from the Beall setup and what PSI sells.  I still say there isn't a dimes worth of difference between them but will wait for a more in-depth report from maxwell_smart007.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dalecamino_
> 
> I bought two other buffing wheels & mounted them on the lathe . I didn't like the set-up . Little threads went all over from them too . I'm going to make some pens tomorrow & try out my little orange 6" buffer with the cheap wheels , and see how it works out . I have a shop-vac to take care of the threads along with the shavings . OR , I may leave them ! [8D]


Wear a good dust mask!


----------



## emtmike (Mar 16, 2008)

I am kind of sorry I started this. All I wanted to know was what the difference between the two systems is. I guess I should have broken the question down a little more. I think, or I thought, that it was a given the buffing compounds were not the part of the â€œsystemâ€ I was inquiring about. I think Tripoli and white diamond are the same where ever you get them. What I wanted to know is the difference in quality of the wheels and mandrel. I see that some donâ€™t like the distance between wheels with the PSI set up. Those are the kind of things I wanted to know. I really did not think that this question could be that difficult to answer. Thanks to all who have helped.


----------



## devowoodworking (Mar 16, 2008)

Okay, I get your point but I only have the Beall system so of course I can't give an opinion on any other, wether they're cheaper or not!  Beall have high quality products, and the buffing system certainly lives up to that reputation.


----------



## dalemcginnis (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emtmike_
> 
> I am kind of sorry I started this. All I wanted to know was what the difference between the two systems is. I guess I should have broken the question down a little more. I think, or I thought, that it was a given the buffing compounds were not the part of the â€œsystemâ€ I was inquiring about. I think Tripoli and white diamond are the same where ever you get them. What I wanted to know is the difference in quality of the wheels and mandrel. I see that some donâ€™t like the distance between wheels with the PSI set up. Those are the kind of things I wanted to know.I really did not think that this question could be that difficult to answer. . Thanks to all who have helped.



It's not.  People often hear or read into something more than is there. I know I've misread posts myself.  I had a class once where the professor would start by saying something that sounded controversial and then spend the rest of the class explaining it. When class was over I would listen to the other students as they left the room and it was clear that most of them didn't hear a word the professor said after the first sentence.  Some who posted had a problem with various buffing systems and this was a chance for them to vent.


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 16, 2008)

No offense intended George . Just wanted to let Mike know about an alternate option , if he was interested . I know some of my posts aren't worth reading . Maybe , including this one . Thanks for bringing this to my attention . And thanks for everything else I've learned from you . [8D]


----------



## loglugger (Mar 16, 2008)

I was just kidding with you George. 
Bob


----------

